# Unterschiede Switch ´02 ,´03 und 04



## Duc851 (14. September 2007)

Wo genau liegen eigentlich am Rahmen die Unterschide zwischen nem 02er und nem 03er Switch?
Frage weil ich auf dem Bild der Rocky-Homepage keinen signifikanten Unterschied erkennen konnte aber das 02er ja nur 125mm Federweg und das 03er 150mm Federweg hat. Beim 04er ist der Hauptrahmen ja geändert. 
Auf jeden Fall hab ich eben ne Umlenkung von nem 04er oder 05er Zuhause liegen und nen 172,5er Dämpfer. Hinterbauposition scheint sich nix zu verändern, aber mir kommen geräde zweifel, dass mir die Umlenkung was bringt. Was für eine Dämpfereinbaulänge/Hub hat denn der 172,5er und der ausm 04er (glaub n 190er)? Sind die Teile die ich hab überhaupt kompatibel? Fragen über Fragen. Hoff hier hat einer richtig Plan =)


----------



## Jendo (15. September 2007)

Bringt Dir nix!
von 02 bis 04 hat sich jedes Jahr die Einbaulänge und Hub der Dämpfer geändert. 
2004 hat 190mm Einbaulänge bei 51mm Hub.
2003 hat 171mm Einbaulänge bei 44mm Hub. 
2002 hat 165mm Einbaulänge  und 38mm Hub.

Kompatibel ist da auch nichts.
mfg und das nächste mal besser imSwitch Thread posten, da passt es gut rein 
Jendo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (18. September 2007)

OK nächtes mal im Switch-Thread... bis dahin: Mich würden noch brennend die Maße der 03er Umlenkung interessieren...


----------

